# Concerned about Tobi...



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi everyone. It's been about a year since I've posted on SM due to everything going on. New house, renovations, getting married and a new baby. I'm posting now because I'm very concerned with Tobi my 3 year old Maltese and his behavior lately. Tobi has always been very attached to me and before the baby HE was the baby. A few weeks before I delivered he started acting very clingy with me. If he didn't have me in sight he would whine. Everyone said he could sense the baby was coming and not to worry about it. Well, after her arrival things have gotten progressively worse. He is acting very depressed. He is lethargic, sometimes shakey and unsteady on his feet. He walks around with his head down and bumps into things. Also, his tail which has always been up is now down. He's like a zombie dog! I was going to take him to the vet a few weeks ago but he seemed to snap out of it for a few days. I thought he was coming around but now he's back to the same behavior. We have an appointment tomorrow but I'm just wondering if anyone has any ideas on what the problem may be. I'm starting to wonder if this could be something physical that we have just associated to the changes in our household. Thank you...I'm just so worried!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I would get him to the vet. I'm wondering if there are some eye issues or something else with bumping into things, shakiness and instability. I don't think it's attributed to the change but I can see how you would. Tail down there's usually something down or fear from my experience. Hoping it's nothing major but you need to see a professional. Congrats on marriage and the baby.:wub:Hoping someone else here chimes in. Good luck and I'm sending prayers.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If your vet doesn't know what's wrong, I would try another vet.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like something physical to me as well. I hope the little guy feels better soon. Congratulations on all the new changes in your life. They all sound like good ones! Please let us know how Tobi is.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congrats on your marriage and new baby and new house. Wow, you have had some changes in the last year!

Yes, get Tobi to the vet, I hope everything will be alright. He is such a love and please keep us informed~~~


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Poor guy! I hope the vet figures out what's wrong.  Hugs


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please let us know what the vet says! I'm keeping Tobi in my thoughts and prayers. 
Congrats on your baby and marriage!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats on the marriage and baby  about tobi , it does sound like something is not right ,pls take him to the vet and let us know . praying that its nothing serious .


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Add me to the something sounds physically wrong group... the physical signs he is showing sound more than emotional... I will say lots of prayers that the vet figures it out/treats him/he is one the mend and back to better soon.

Welcome back too!!! You've been missed...but holy wow you've had a full plate!!! Congrats on your marriage and new baby!!! Now let's get your first baby back to good health/spirits!!! Please keep us posted as to what the vet thinks...


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your well wishes and prayers! I hope it's nothing serious. Today when the UPS man came Tobi had absolutely no reaction which so unlike him. Who would have thought I would miss the days he barked and acted like a nut???


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Too bad the vet couldn't fit him in today...sounds like he's really not himself


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Please rule out physical causes ASAP. These symptoms sound very suspicious to me. Not to scare you, but I have a dog with GME and sounds all to familiar to me. Please make sure they check his vision. And shaking can be a sign of pain. Please check back after your Vet appointment. Hoping for the best.


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my.... is there a 24 hour emergency vet clinic in your area? I've never seen or heard of a dog that has no reaction to a visitor (the doorbell or a knock on the door) - something has to be going on if there is absolutely no reaction; not to mentioned the other symptoms you've listed... I agree with Brit - if your vet doesnt know, rush poor Tobi to another vet...

Good luck! I really hope its something very minor if anything at all!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations on your marriage and new baby.

I agree with the responses you have already received ... it sounds like it is physical. And, if it were me, I would take him to the ER, if possible. I'm wondering how long you have to wait in order for him to see your regular vet. By your description of Tobi ... I would think a vet would want to see him right away ... as an emergency case.

I will keep Tobi in my thoughts and prayers that he will be okay. Bless his precious heart.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

His appointment is tomorrow. I have always trusted our vet and they didn't seem to feel it was an emergency. Prior to bringing home the baby I talked to them and they said to expect some adjustment period. I thought that this was what the strange behavior was about but not anymore. My instinct says this is not normal! I will be sure to update you all.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

marleysmom said:


> His appointment is tomorrow. I have always trusted our vet and they didn't seem to feel it was an emergency. Prior to bringing home the baby I talked to them and they said to expect some adjustment period. I thought that this was what the strange behavior was about but not anymore. My instinct says this is not normal! I will be sure to update you all.


Oh, that's good news that you have an appointment for Tobi tomorrow. I'll check in tomorrow to see what your vet thinks. Saying prayers for you and Tobi that it's nothing serious. :tender:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AMANDA!!!!! Big hugs and congratulations!!!!!!! 

I've been thinking about you and wondering how Tobi was adjusting to your new lil angel. It does sound like something is physically wrong. I'm sure he's also having a hard time adjusting to the changes which will subside so long as he still gets special time w/you, but it also sounds like something else is going on with him. How is his appetite? Please keep us updated and let us know what the vet says. I"ll be praying that it's nothing serious and Tobi feels better soon. Don't forget about us....we will all be anxious to hear an update! xo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Checking back on Tobi. How did the Vet visit go?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checking in for an update on Tobi! He is in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for me to post. It has not been a good day for me :crying: Well, the vet said it is likely physical due to his symptoms. They took blood and we are waiting on the results. She said if that comes back negative then her thought is that it is something neurological. A possible brain tumor or swelling in the brain. We would have to go to a specialist for further tests. I'm trying not to think the worst but I can't help it. Does anyone have any experience with a dog with these conditions? What would we have in store for us as far as his treatment? Thank you all so much for your kindness. I'm thankfull I have all of you praying for him.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

marleysmom said:


> Sorry it took so long for me to post. It has not been a good day for me :crying: Well, the vet said it is likely physical due to his symptoms. They took blood and we are waiting on the results. She said if that comes back negative then her thought is that it is something neurological. A possible brain tumor or swelling in the brain. We would have to go to a specialist for further tests. I'm trying not to think the worst but I can't help it. Does anyone have any experience with a dog with these conditions? What would we have in store for us as far as his treatment? Thank you all so much for your kindness. I'm thankfull I have all of you praying for him.


Yes, unfortunately I do have experience. As I said to you in my earlier post, those symptoms were alarming to me, and all to familiar. You will need a consultation with a neurologist. I can help you find one in your area. They will likely want to do an MRI and possibly a spinal tap. They will also need to do some cultures to rule out any possible infection causing the symptoms. To know what the treatment is, you need a definitive diagnosis. I do not know anything about brain tumors, but I do know that small white dogs suffer from a few very specific neruologic conditions. I don't want to scare you, but you can feel free to PM me for more specific info. But let me tell you, my dog was diagnosed over a year ago, and she is doing very well right now. I don't know what the future will bring for her, but I am happy that she is still with me!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks like you are in CT? Is that correct? Here are two neurologists that are in your state:
*Connecticut*

*middleton*

*Dr. James J. Hammond*
Department of Neurology and Neurosurgery
Pieper Memorial Veterinary Center
730 Randolph Road
Middletown, CT 06457
Tel: 860-347-8387
Email: [email protected]
Pieper Memorial Veterinary Center | A beacon of caring veterinarians working together for your pet
*shelton*

*Dr. Heather R. Galano*
Shoreline Veterinary Referral & Emergency Center 
895 Bridgeport Ave. 
Shelton, CT 06484 
Tel: 203-929-8600
Shelton Animal Hospital ? Board-Certified Veterinary Specialists | VCA Shoreline Veterinary Referral and Emergency Center | Home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - I think it was as we feared - something going on and not the change in the house. I was going to suggest you contact Pam and then I noticed she posted right after you. Maybe you'll know more from the bloods. Sending prayers to you and little Tobi.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, I cant help you much with information but please know Tobi is in my thoughts and prayers!! (((((((((((((((((((BIG HUGE HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

congratulations on all the changes in your life...hope Tobi is ok, please keep us updated, praying everything is OK


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Pam, thank you so much for that information. I have been reading everything I can on these conditions and the symptoms are what Tobi is doing almost exactly. I am making myself crazy. Last night my husband had to ban me from the computer because I couldn't stop crying. Yesterday Tobi began pacing the living room. Just going in circles and walking into objects rather than around them. And he would also stop and press his head into things. It is breaking my heart to watch him like this. I wonder if he is in pain. I feel so helpless just waiting around for the test results. He is not even 3 years old yet and I have always taken the best care of him. My friends and family always tease me that he is treated better than their own children. How did this happen???


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH my gosh Amanda. I've devastated hearing this. I can't even imagine the pain you must feel watching Tobi like this. We are all here for you. You have always been an amazing Mom to Tobi and no matter what you will do the best for him. I am so sorry that all the happiness in your life right now has to be accompanied by such hardship. I'll be thinking of you and praying that Tobi will be ok.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

marleysmom said:


> Pam, thank you so much for that information. I have been reading everything I can on these conditions and the symptoms are what Tobi is doing almost exactly. I am making myself crazy. Last night my husband had to ban me from the computer because I couldn't stop crying. Yesterday Tobi began pacing the living room. Just going in circles and walking into objects rather than around them. And he would also stop and press his head into things. It is breaking my heart to watch him like this. I wonder if he is in pain. I feel so helpless just waiting around for the test results. He is not even 3 years old yet and I have always taken the best care of him. My friends and family always tease me that he is treated better than their own children. How did this happen???


Oh Amanda, I am so sorry. But, don't jump ahead. Go and see that neurologist SOON. He needs a diagnosis. IF it is GME, there are a couple of different types. There is an occular type and a disseminated type. It can also be caused by infection (which can be treated) or immune mediated (like my Lola). You DID NOT do anything to cause this in any way. And another thing....don't believe everything you read on the internet, most of it is old info. I did the same thing and cried for two days. Two people here pointed me in the right direction (as to info gathering) and that was PrissysMom and Dr. Jamie. They both pointed me to two different forums for GME dogs. That was very helpful. My vet sent me directly to a speacialty hospital that had a good neurologist. Here is one link to a forum that is very nice.
gmedogs.freeforums.org • Index page


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry, I know first hand how it feels to see them act like you are describing...it is heartbreaking and you feel so helpless. I used to have a Maltese named Benson who showed many of those symptoms and it turned out he had a liver shunt. Please make sure you ask your vet about the possibility of that. Sadly Benson declined too quickly to have surgery even with mess but many other dogs have great success on mess and/or surgery.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

One more thing. This is a link to a vet in Boston I think. But seriously, he is probably the most knowledgable person in the country (possibly world) on GME. He is Dr. Alan Sisson. If you could see him, it would be amazing.

The Team


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Amanda, I am so sorry to read about your little Tobi. My heart is just breaking for you. It's so hard to watch our fluffs when they are sick. Please know that I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Praying for little Tobi.Hoping they will get to the bottom of this and treat him successlfully.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of and praying for Tobi today and every day. Pam sent you some great info especially the specialist in Boston. Not that far away I'm assuming. Also check Lisa's suggestion on shunt just to make sure.:grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Amanda - I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of and praying for Tobi today and every day. Pam sent you some great info especially the specialist in Boston. Not that far away I'm assuming. Also check Lisa's suggestion on shunt just to make sure.:grouphug:


 Yes, I am assuming the blood test that the vet did was for liver values. To rule out hepatic encephalopathy. If the liver values are normal, then it's time for a neuro check.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Amanda, just a note to let you know that I am thinking about both you and Tobi ... and, that you continue to be in my prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that your little guy is going through this. Sounds like everyone, esp. Pam, has given you some great advice and information and I just wanted to say that you and him are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, the vet called this afternoon and said all his blood work was normal. Her advice was to either start him on steroids (prednisone) and see if that will shrink whatever is going on or go to the nuerologist. She made it sound as if the tests and treatments at the specialist would be a huge financial burden and in the end it would just be prolonging the inevitable. She gave us the name of the same Dr. that Pam mentioned so I plan on calling him ASAP to see what they have to say. It seems to me steroids are just a shot in the dark without knowing what is actually wrong with him. I just want to help him as quickly as I can...the thought of him in pain is killing me. Today he was even having difficulty drinking from his water bottle. He kept missing it. The vet checked his vision and said that was fine so it seems to be his motor skills that are being affected right now.
Please keep praying for him :heart:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Boston is only 2 hours away so I'm also going to contact Dr. Sisson. Thank you so much Pam. I would not have known about him if not for you!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry, I will pray for Toby.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

I am sorry your family is going through this. I hope you find treatment soon to help your sweet little guy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Amanda - I'm happy you're contacting the Boston specialist. He might be able to use tests they've already run so as not to put Tobi thru the same tests twice. Sometimes you really need to get to the gurus to figure things out. 

A friend of mine had a huge sight blurring episode and the hospital scared her to death and put her thru all kinds of testing. She found the right specialist, walked in and he diagnosed her within minutes and was right on target. She's a god to him now and I went to him when I had my vision issues last year. I did that with my skin son's food allergies and it was a huge difference in knowledge and treatment from pediatrician we went to and even other allergists. 
Good luck and let us know. I hope that Tobi can get some relief soon. rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am very glad that you are going to try to see Dr. Sisson. I found the other forum for GME dogs. This one is the really strong Dr. Sisson protocol group. 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NewGMEDogs/

Check it out and if you join they send you the protocol in an e-mail. It will be high dose prednisone to start and them something called lomustin to supress the immune system. This is a little like treating a cancer (but it is an autoimmune disease). And you try to get to remission. Don't listen to your vet. Most of them are not aware of these new protocols. This really is the newest cutting edge vet medicine. All the info on the internet said my dog would be dead in 12 weeks tops. I cried for days. Then I found a board certified vet neurologist that knew this protocol. It was a year in Nov. that she was diagnosed. We have been through a lot, but she is here and doing well. She is acting like a normal dog. What does the future have in store for her? I can't answer that, no one can. But she is here today, and for that I am greatful. Call me if you need to talk. Good luck.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Sending special prayers for you and Tobi. Much love.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*bump*
Worried about Tobi. How is he doing today?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wondering the same thing...how's Tobi?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope Tobi is okay, and that you are also okay. Please post so we will know!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

sending you and tobi prayers


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I have spoken with three nuerologists today and they have all said the same thing. He needs to undergo testing to determine exactly what this is and the prognosis of any of the suspected conditions is not good. The MRI/CAT scan and initial tests will run approximately $3200.00 and then it may not even be treatable. The vet has started him on prednisone to see if there is any improvement. I'm currently out of work on maternity leave so I don't know where the money would come from to get the diagnostic tests. And in the end we will likely be prolonging his suffering. I am so torn right now. First and foremost, his quality of life is the most important thing to me. And it is breaking my heart to see him like this.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

marleysmom said:


> I have spoken with three nuerologists today and they have all said the same thing. He needs to undergo testing to determine exactly what this is and the prognosis of any of the suspected conditions is not good. The MRI/CAT scan and initial tests will run approximately $3200.00 and then it may not even be treatable. The vet has started him on prednisone to see if there is any improvement. I'm currently out of work on maternity leave so I don't know where the money would come from to get the diagnostic tests. And in the end we will likely be prolonging his suffering. I am so torn right now. First and foremost, his quality of life is the most important thing to me. And it is breaking my heart to see him like this.


I do understand Amanda. I have a couple of questions. First, how much pred. is he on? Second, do you see a difference? They need to start at a pretty high dose and then work down. See if you can at least have a face to face consultation with a neurologist and make a care plan for him anyway. Right now, all I have Lola on is prednisone and her seizure meds. If you can be agressive enough with the pred in the beginning to get the inflamation reduced, he might be better for a while. Actually maybe pretty good. Most general vets would not start the pred at a high enough dose to do the job. Really, like 15 - 20 mg a day for a few days, and then slowly decreasing. It's something to think about. But you need to make the best decision for Tobi and your family, and sadly, for everyone, cost needs to be part of that decision making porcess. It is so tough. Please call me if you need to talk. I know what you are going through. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:sLo_grouphug3::smcry:rayer:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I do understand Amanda. I have a couple of questions. First, how much pred. is he on? Second, do you see a difference? They need to start at a pretty high dose and then work down. See if you can at least have a face to face consultation with a neurologist and make a care plan for him anyway. Right now, all I have Lola on is prednisone and her seizure meds. If you can be agressive enough with the pred in the beginning to get the inflamation reduced, he might be better for a while. Actually maybe pretty good. Most general vets would not start the pred at a high enough dose to do the job. Really, like 15 - 20 mg a day for a few days, and then slowly decreasing. It's something to think about. But you need to make the best decision for Tobi and your family, and sadly, for everyone, cost needs to be part of that decision making porcess. It is so tough. Please call me if you need to talk. I know what you are going through. :grouphug:


 
Pam, I just sent you a message. They have me giving him 1.25 mg two times a day. Way below 15-20 mg. I am going to take him to the nuerologist for at least a consult for now. I can't afford the testing but maybe we can get him on a more effective dose of prednisone and establish a care plan. My vet advised me to start with Dr. Hammond so she can consult with him. I hope he can get us in this week so we can get him on the right dose ASAP.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear all you are going through :grouphug: Hard on you and little Tobi. rayer: I hope the more conservative treatment works for him.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

marleysmom said:


> Pam, I just sent you a message. They have me giving him 1.25 mg two times a day. Way below 15-20 mg. I am going to take him to the nuerologist for at least a consult for now. I can't afford the testing but maybe we can get him on a more effective dose of prednisone and establish a care plan. My vet advised me to start with Dr. Hammond so she can consult with him. I hope he can get us in this week so we can get him on the right dose ASAP.


 Ohhh, I was afraid of that. Waaaay to low. Lola's maintenance dose is 2.5 mg. He needs a short coarse of probably at least 15 to start for probably 4 days (if I remember this correctly) and then down to 10 for a week, and then 5 for about a month and finally 2.5. I have twice tried (at the vets urging) to wean her totally off. We go to 2.5 every other day for a month and then stop. Each time I took her off, somthing bad happens. So, I decided she is staying on the 2.5 for good. I hope they can get you in as an emergency. Be a little pushy. It's an emergency!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

marleysmom said:


> Pam, I just sent you a message. They have me giving him 1.25 mg two times a day. Way below 15-20 mg. I am going to take him to the nuerologist for at least a consult for now. I can't afford the testing but maybe we can get him on a more effective dose of prednisone and establish a care plan. My vet advised me to start with Dr. Hammond so she can consult with him. I hope he can get us in this week so we can get him on the right dose ASAP.


Glad to hear you're getting to a neurologist even just for the consult and possible dosing correction. Thank goodness for Pam too. You are a godsend. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just wanted to show your a picture of Lola. Lola on prednisone, LOL! She is a plus size girl now. But, as you can see, she does appear pretty normal. At least for now!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ohh!!! I found it. This is a copy of the Sisson protocol! Print it off and go the the vet with it. It is very interesting, and addresses what to do when spinal tap and MRI are not an option. I just read a post that Sisson achieves a 75% remission with just prednisone. Maybe this will be an option for Tobi!

http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/19871522/1974420347/name/Welcome+message+to+new+members.pdf


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Amanda i am so sorry to hear about Tobi and Thank God for Pam and all the information she has to give to you. Please know that i will continue to keep Tobi in my prayers and please keep us updated. I wish there was something i could do to help Tobi. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Pam you are a Godsend!!! I will take this info with me to the nuero consult. Today he seems a little better but still very low energy. We are digging out now from the snow storm but I wanted to give you a quick update. And again thank you for your help...you are Tobi's gaurdian angel!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

marleysmom said:


> Pam you are a Godsend!!! I will take this info with me to the nuero consult. Today he seems a little better but still very low energy. We are digging out now from the snow storm but I wanted to give you a quick update. And again thank you for your help...you are Tobi's gaurdian angel!


 Just payback for all the help and support I got from people here on SM. I would have lost my mind if it weren't for these friends here. We will be keeping watch over little Tobi, and wait for updates!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Wanted to let you know that Tobi is still in my positive thoughts and prayers!!((((Big hugs))))

P.S I think your sig of Tobi is soo precious!!:tender:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Tobi is definitely in my prayers. Hang in there; I know it's hard, but there is hope. Hugs to you and Tobi.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

How is precious Tobi doing today?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was wondering too about Tobi. Did you ever get to see or speak to the neurologist?


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

The past 24 hours has been torture for our family. My sweet Tobi passed away this morning. Yesterday he took a dramatic turn for the worse and we took him to the emergency vet. Although his nuerological issues were still very present he developed a secondary problem. Crystals had formed in his bladder and were completely blocking his urinary tract. He had some blood in his urine and was unable to empty his bladder. The vet said he felt that Tobi had too many critical issues for a dog of his age and we should consider letting him go. My husband and I decided to try to treat the secondary condition so he stayed at the hospital overnight. Well, this morning he had gotten even worse. Even though the vet had cleared the blockage it reformed and he had a large amount of blood in his bladder. Blood tests also showed liver issues. They suspected the nuero problem was causing his other systems to shut down. We decided to relieve him of his misery and put him down. He went peacefully in my arms. It was the hardest decision I've ever had to make. Tobi has always been so close to me. From day one he has been my little shadow, constantly by my side. I loved him so much and even though our time was short I will treasure so many memories.

I am just completely blindsided by all of this. He didn't even have time to make it to his nuero consult. How does this happen to a dog that's so young? And then not even knowing what the original problem was leaves me with no closure. I am so heartbroken:crying:God gave me one beautiful baby 5 weeks ago and took another one today.


Thank you all for your encouragement and prayers. The support and advice has meant so much to me.

Rest in peace Tobi bear.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Amanda i am so sorry to hear about Tobi.:crying::grouphug: Please know that you did all you could to help him. RIP Sweet Tobi. I want to say more, but i'm in such shock and my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG Amanda!!!! I am so shocked to read this. :crying::crying:I am just heartbroken for you. I am so very sorry. I was hoping to see some good news when I saw your post and my heart just dropped as I was reading it. You were a good mommy to Tobi and you did everything you could for him. Sending you lots of prayers and my deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved Tobi. R.I.P. sweet Tobi.:grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Amanda, I am so very sorry for your loss of precious, sweet Tobi. I can tell just how much he was loved and how very much he meant to you. I know it was the hardest decision for you to make, but Tobi is at peace now. I know your heart is broken but please take comfort in the fact that you were the best Mommy to Tobi that anyone could be and you did the very best for him. My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

What a shock to read this. I am so very sorry. They are so like children to us. May God comfort you and your family during this time.:smcry:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear Tobi.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry:smcry:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Amanda I have been so heartbroken all day since hearing the news. I still just can't believe this happened. There are no words to ease your pain. Sweet Tobi Bear. I'm thankful though that he didn't have to suffer long. So many questions. So many tears. I'm so sorry my friend that this had to happen. I know Tobi waited for Gianna's arrival...she is your angel that will help you get through this terrible time. Tobi was needed at the Bridge far too early but he will watch over you always. 

I am so deeply sorry. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I just want to say how sorry I am about Tobi. You did everything you could for him and I can tell how much you loved him.:crying 2: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:crying: Amanda, I'm so sorry. I both did and didn't expect this news. It was clear that Tobi was quite ill and we all feared for his future. I know that it had to have been agonizing to see this sweet vibrant boy go through all he has and now to have organ shutdown. You had no other choice but to let him go and end all his suffering. He's now in a place of freedom and relief. I know how much joy he brought you but I also know how much joy you brought to him. I am happy you have your sweet little daughter to help ease your pain. One day you'll be able to tell her about and show her wonderful pictures of the sweetest dog in the world...your Tobi. RIP Tobi - we'll all miss you.:wub:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Toby. This seems so sudden and quick. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Barb & Twinkie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am just now seeing this thread and hearing what you and Tobi have been through. My heart is breaking for you. 

We have a Memorial sub-forum here on SM. When you feel up to it you might want to post something about Tobi there. It might be of some comfort.

My sincerest condolences on your loss.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Amanda, I am just now seeing this. I am crying as I am reading. I am so sorry that Tobi is gone. These diseases are just so horrible, there are no words. They rob young dogs of a vibrant life. You did everything that anyone could have done. Tobi was lucky to have you looking out for him, even in the end to let him go, and ease his suffering. I am just heartbroken. Really, no words.......


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so so sorry!! My heart breaks for you!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. I kept reading each post hoping for some good news. Now Tobi is your little guardian angel and I'm sure he's still right by your side. xoxo


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Amanda, I am so sorry! My Tears are falling for you, please keep in mind you will see him again! He is at rainbow bridge happy, well and will greet you with licks and kisses.
Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers(((((BIG HUGE HUGS))))))

Celena


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Amanda - I have no words to say except I am so sorry! Tobi is at peace - may you find comfort in knowing this.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Amanda, I am so sorry. I know how much you must miss dear sweet Tobi-- an adorable fluff if I ever saw one. Take comfort that you did the right thing and that he is not suffering anymore. Hugs to you.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! :crying: I cannot begin to imagine what you are feeling with this sudden loss! I'm just now reading this and can't believe it. Poor little Tobi, thank goodness you have your precious little girl to help you through this hard time.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry, I'm just reading this thread now and am heartbroken to read that you lost Tobi. It's so sad, I'm so sorry for your loss.:grouphug:


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news. I thought he had gotten better like all the other fluffs, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am terribly sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your support. I am blessed to have such a wonderful place to turn to. I know each and everyone of you is as crazy in love with your pups as I was with my Tobi. 
I am having such a hard time dealing with this. Everything reminds me of him and I can't stop crying. The very first time we met I picked him up and held him to my chest like a little baby. He nuzzled his nose into my neck and took in a big breath of me and stayed like that until we left the breeders home. As he grew up that was always his favorite way to be held with his little nose pressed into my neck. I held him this way as he left us on Sunday. He was in so much pain but as soon as I put him in his favorite spot I could feel him relax. Now when I hold my baby girl this way it reminds me of Tobi. I wanted her to grow up with him. I know time will heal and I keep reminding myself every day will get just a little bit easier. 
I am still in shock that my lil bear is gone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanda, I am just now trying to catch up w/back posts as I have been preoccupied w/Kitzel's near=death experience this last week.
It is all too fresh in my mind to comprehend your loss. I just know that you are in a very difficult place and any condolense is inadequate to reach out to you. I have quoted this several times on SM but it still speaks to me:
"Max Lucado says that tears are miniature messengers for crippled words that we are unable to speak."
Sending love. . .


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

marleysmom said:


> Thank you all so much for your support. I am blessed to have such a wonderful place to turn to. I know each and everyone of you is as crazy in love with your pups as I was with my Tobi.
> I am having such a hard time dealing with this. Everything reminds me of him and I can't stop crying. The very first time we met I picked him up and held him to my chest like a little baby. He nuzzled his nose into my neck and took in a big breath of me and stayed like that until we left the breeders home. As he grew up that was always his favorite way to be held with his little nose pressed into my neck. I held him this way as he left us on Sunday. He was in so much pain but as soon as I put him in his favorite spot I could feel him relax. Now when I hold my baby girl this way it reminds me of Tobi. I wanted her to grow up with him. I know time will heal and I keep reminding myself every day will get just a little bit easier.
> I am still in shock that my lil bear is gone.


Oh, gosh, my heart is breaking for. These little guys just worm their way so deeply in to our hearts. I hope that in time you will find peace in your lovely memories.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*I am so sorry Amanda, God Bless you.....this is just so sad. RIP dear sweet Tobi. *I just don't know what to say.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you this morning dear sweet Amanda........Hold your little girl close. :wub:


----------

